# Drew Barrymore: Verlobungs- und Baby-Party



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2012)

​
Noch immer haben wir keine Gewissheit, ob Drew Barrymore und ihr Verlobter Will Kopelman tatsächlich zwei Gründe haben, zu feiern. Die Verlobung wurde bereits bestätigt, doch in den vergangen Wochen konnten wir nur vermuten, dass Drew und Will ihr erstes gemeinsames Baby erwarten. Grund für diese Annahme waren zum einen Quellen-Aussagen und zum anderen verschiedene Paparazzi-Bilder, auf denen Drew mit verdächtig weiten Klamotten zu sehen ist. Wenn man genau hinsieht ist zwar eine kleine Wölbung unter ihrem Pullover sichtbar, doch das Paar hat eine mögliche Schwangerschaft bisher weder bestätigt noch verneint.

Wenn man aber einer Quelle des amerikanischen Magazins “US Weekly” Glauben schenken kann, bestehen keine Zweifel mehr an Drews Schwangerschaft. Der Insider ist sicher und berichtet von einer Verlobungs-Party, die gleichzeitig auch eine Baby-Party gewesen sein soll. Drew und Will haben dem Augenzeuge zufolge am Samstag mit ihren engsten Freunden im Haus des “3 Engel für Charlie”-Produzenten Leonard Goldberg gefeiert.

“Jeder war in die schwangere Drew vernarrt und hat sich nach ihrem Befinden erkundigt.”, erklärte der Insider. Drew sei von ihrer Schwangerschaft und der anstehenden Hochzeit sehr begeistert. Die Vermutung, dass Drew schwanger sein könnte, kam zum ersten Mal durch eine Quelle auf, die sich ebenfalls an “US Weekly” gewandt hatte. Der Insider erklärte damals, Drew werde eine tolle Mutter sein. Wir sind schon gespannt, ob sich die 37-Jährige öffentlich dazu äußern wird und ob wir bei ihr in Zukunft einen wachsenden Babybauch beobachten können.(prominent24)


----------



## Q (24 Apr. 2012)

tja dann viel Glück 

hier gibts die letzten Bilder:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...re-spotted-los-angeles-april-20-2012-50x.html


----------

